

RadioShack closing 1,100 stores after dismal holidays - colmvp
http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/breaking/chi-radioshack-closing-1100-stores-20140304,0,3447962.story

======
bane
I honestly can't think of a less relevant technology sales channel. Out of
curiosity I walked into one not all that long ago and honestly didn't see a
single thing in there I was interested in buying except for a few oddball
radio receivers I really wouldn't have a use for. And everything cost more
than I could get online or down the street at another store.

It's a shame because I _do_ remember going there in the 80s to get computer
odds and ends and TVs and such. But the RadioShack store format, intended to
sell radio parts and other do-it-yourself odds and ends hasn't been able to
keep up with the more disposable consumer electronics of today.

Hell, they didn't even have Arduino kits or robotics sets I could have made a
case for.

